
USPTO raising fees, setting DOCX as standard format - everybodyknows
https://patentlyo.com/patent/2019/08/uspto-proposed-changes.html
======
ilamont
This is significant.

A few things I have observed with rising fees at federal agencies:

\- There is seldom a corresponding rise in service levels.

\- Websites are still 15-20 years out of date

\- New fees tend to rise to suspiciously round numbers ("Late maintenance fee
payment – $500 up from $160") which makes me wonder what criteria was used to
determine the appropriate new fee.

